# dog sound



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

i need a dog barking sound about 10 seconds long any one have one.

if so please email it to me at [email protected]


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

What kind of dog barking sound do you want? Begging? Playing? Angry? Growling?


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

woof


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Too bad my Blue aint around anymore...........
I still have people bring him up when the topic of dogs is at hand.
Im always told that he was the meanest, scariest lookig dog they have ever seen.
He had the growl to match.
I think he knew it made people uneasy, cause he'd do it for no reason.
Damn bully....................


----------



## poison (May 12, 2008)

*Big Dog Sound!*

I have a few Dogs and werewolfs on my ANIMALS & REPTILES CD.
Check it out here.....

http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=19


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

were can you find a werewolf sound!?!?!
A dragon too!?!?!


----------



## poison (May 12, 2008)

*I have that too*

Here is a link to 2 CD'S i have. You can check out samples and read the entire track lists.

http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=8

VOL 3 ANIMALS & REPTILES 71 Disturbing Angry Animals & Reptiles Including: Badger Attack, Bears, Cats, Dogs, Crows, Owls, Spooky Forest Birds, Dinosaur Lizard, Dragon Breathing, Alligator, Headless Horseman Whinnies, Lions, Pigs, Rooster, Snakes Attack, Vulture, Werewolf And Much More!

VOL 1 MONSTERS & ZOMBIES 99 Break Out In Your Face Scare Sounds. The CD Contains Huge Monster Roars, Growls, Snarls, Hisses, Grim Reaper Breaths, Trolls, Demons, Witches, Dragon Breaths, Vampire Attacks And Of Course Zombies.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

*barking dog*

Check out sounddogs.com
they have a ton of cool sound effects on there.

every day to me is HALLOWEEN!


----------



## Tater1970 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have a couple tracks of dogs I'll send them to you


----------

